# NSW, SWR, The Three Amigo's



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Pa


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done Danny.

Story was well told.

Looked at all the video footage again, your fish was a hard bugger. 
Video footage was awesome


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Top stuff Dan. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Awesome guys!


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Well done guys seems you had a ball again. Hope the fishies are still around in two weeks time.

Cheers

Tonie


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Physhopath said:


> I'm on!


FKNA!


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Yep that's very nice work. Love the horizontal Marlin photo!


----------



## SLB (Jul 8, 2010)

nice story mate happy for ya! thats a solid frame shot of the marlin jumping, yeeeew!


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Well done mate!!!


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

Woo Hoo and kongratz! and on vid.

cheers

rob


----------



## samrota (Mar 27, 2008)

OMG

Awesome fishing!


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Onya Dan - spectacular fishing (and pics and vid)

(Better feeling than the last angry 80kg unit you hooked up to?)


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

tres amigos: Cobia, Striped Marlin, Blak Marlin.

pescado excelente!!!!


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

What a great story outstanding effort to all.  

Cheers
Ant


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times guys yee hah!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

As Paulo said Dan:

"You are in the club." Not many members though.

Congratulations. Those other two amigos sure know their stuff.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

A great experience for the 3 of you, SWR certainly produces some quality fish.


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Such an adrenalin rush seeing on video, so the real thing must be awesome! Someone over here in the west will have to crack one sometime too I reckon :twisted:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great stuff Dan, fish of a lifetime, congrats on finally cracking it.
I'm heading up on Thursday.


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

It was great to be there and experience Danny's excitement. He sure put in the hours and did a good job of pulling up this fish.
I paid a big price for a wee lie I told the lads. I headed off first to the bait grounds and was way ahead when I went to set up my rods. What rods?--Oh those ones I left leaning against the tent. It was a quick trip back and needing to go to the loo seemed like the best excuse at the time as I passed the lads heading in the opposite direction. Returning with gear I had the Hobie almost flying until the seat mount strap broke which then threw me back and I dropped my non floating strobe light. Shortly after my 78s GPS dropped it's guts (apparently forever).Later my 2 prized Slimies died. I lost my mojo.

Had a great time.

Grant


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Sounds like you got all the bad stuff out in one good effort Grant 
You should have a clean slate for the next trip.

Has anyone tried whole squid at SWR ?
There looks like there should be a few in around the rocks of over the bomie.


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey Kerry, yep done the squid thing, viewtopic.php?f=17&t=52483

Grant you will never lose your Mojo it is to big to be lost.

Another screen shot to keep you all interested


----------



## greenie888 (Mar 11, 2013)

Absolutly insane ...you rock well done mate


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

Excellent stuff Dan, living the dream mate!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Awesome
well done guys


----------



## Balls (Mar 5, 2013)

Awsome Danny, what a buzzzzz, look forward to the edited video.


----------



## loosealliance (Mar 15, 2010)

Physhopath said:



> Thanks guys, here is a quick look at the first twenty minutes lol


great report. Would have been funny to see the looks on the faces of the guys on the boat that it jumped next to.


----------



## DrJed (Sep 13, 2007)

Great report bud - love the pics. SWR is on the bucket list ;P

Cheers
Steve


----------

